# Dow is up over 400 on the news that China has begun caving in on the tariff situation.



## Remodeling Maidiac

I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.



This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!  

I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I've never said the markets weren't important lol. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID we need to wait and see what happens. 

Thanks for bumping the thread with your pointless contribution though.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said the markets weren't important lol. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID we need to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread with your pointless contribution though.
Click to expand...


It was a pity bump!  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TNHarley

Are you calling it "caving" because they ended up doing what they said they were going to do instead of keeping up the economic war drums?


----------



## TheOldSchool

$100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year


An easy prediction since the deficit is based on our current trade arrangements rather than what we are currently trying to accomplish.
Next years deficit is where any progress or failure will shine.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> An easy prediction since the deficit is based on our current trade arrangements rather than what we are currently trying to accomplish.
> Next years deficit is where any progress or failure will shine.
Click to expand...

Same bet for next year


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> An easy prediction since the deficit is based on our current trade arrangements rather than what we are currently trying to accomplish.
> Next years deficit is where any progress or failure will shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same bet for next year
Click to expand...

We will see.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".

i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable. 

hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.


----------



## nat4900

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.




Hey, moron, you do realize (probably not) that XI made the same empty promises in November 2017 and this past January.....more to appease German and UK auto makers....

But, carry on with your delusions....That is all you have left.


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year


Yeah, like you would pay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iceberg said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
Click to expand...

Except you do hear about the drops from me. 
Same goes for shitty employment reports.
I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.

Ridiculous really


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

nat4900 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, moron, you do realize (probably not) that XI made the same empty promises in November 2017 and this past January.....more to appease German and UK auto makers....
> 
> But, carry on with your delusions....That is all you have left.
Click to expand...

It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.


Fail


----------



## iceberg

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
Click to expand...

habit i suppose. sounds like my bad to you specifically, but i do see some people never bring it up when it crashes.  just rough waters ahead and the market will be going up and down like a vegas prostitute at a shriners convention for awhile regardless.


----------



## MrShangles

TheOldSchool said:


> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year



Won’t you be so happy if America fails. I guess Trump should just keep with the old $500 billion deficit with China.
Why don’t you America haters just leave if it’s so terrible having Trump as your President 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat4900

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.




You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL


----------



## nat4900

MrShangles said:


> Why don’t you America haters just leave if it’s so terrible having Trump as your President




....and leave this great country in the hands of fuck heads like you????...NEVER !!!.......LOL


----------



## tyroneweaver

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you would pay.
Click to expand...

good luck with that one. He said he would pony up if 4th quarter gdp was revised upward.He called me a F'n moron. It was  to 2.9.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  This board is filled with threads touting every single “good” thing that can possibly be credited to Trump.  I never see you whining about them


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheOldSchool

MrShangles said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won’t you be so happy if America fails. I guess Trump should just keep with the old $500 billion deficit with China.
> Why don’t you America haters just leave if it’s so terrible having Trump as your President
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Leave?  Trump is just a shitty blip on the timeline.  We’ll recover from his messes just like we did from Dubya’s.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  This board is filled with threads touting every single “good” thing that can possibly be credited to Trump.  I never see you whining about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

yea but the board is also full of people who any "hate nugget" they can manufacture they post and go THERE I TOLD YOU HE'S AN ASS.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iceberg said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  This board is filled with threads touting every single “good” thing that can possibly be credited to Trump.  I never see you whining about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but the board is also full of people who any "hate nugget" they can manufacture they post and go THERE I TOLD YOU HE'S AN ASS.
Click to expand...

And why would a rational person hate on posts about good news?


----------



## iceberg

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  This board is filled with threads touting every single “good” thing that can possibly be credited to Trump.  I never see you whining about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but the board is also full of people who any "hate nugget" they can manufacture they post and go THERE I TOLD YOU HE'S AN ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would a rational person hate on posts about good news?
Click to expand...

never said they were rational. i usually say most people who ONLY post TRUMP SUCKS are far from rational and most of those are on ignore as well as the ones who are TRUMP IS ALWAYS RIGHT. just don't play much in the extremes.


----------



## TomParks

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> i have to agree. we only hear about the market when it's going up. we don't hear the same people explain a 600 point drop, just be happy about a 400 point "recovery".
> 
> i HATED seeing the market go up so much so fast. not because i am anti-investment, i just know that type of "spurt" normally crashes and burns and is simply not sustainable.
> 
> hoping we can work it out with china and improve relations overall. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you do hear about the drops from me.
> Same goes for shitty employment reports.
> I have been nothing but consistent. Not sure why it's okay to announce from the rooftops when negative things happen but any discussion of good news is frowned upon.
> 
> Ridiculous really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  This board is filled with threads touting every single “good” thing that can possibly be credited to Trump.  I never see you whining about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but the board is also full of people who any "hate nugget" they can manufacture they post and go THERE I TOLD YOU HE'S AN ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would a rational person hate on posts about good news?
Click to expand...


Because trump was supposed to run things in the ground....but that dident happen.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

nat4900 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
Click to expand...


Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that. 

OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit. 

POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Luddly Neddite said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
Click to expand...

First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
Click to expand...


Not unlike you not complaining about the 2.4 trillion we are on track to add to it just this one CY


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unlike you not complaining about the 2.4 trillion we are on track to add to it just this one CY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Except I have complained. Quite loudly in fact. Went so far as to say I might stop supporting the gop.

Now go fuck yourself in the ignore lounge with the other idiots


----------



## Rexx Taylor

when the DOW goes up 500, Obama gets the credit


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.


Good news gramps


----------



## Tom Horn

The Chinese love Chevrolets but not priced at $100K.....Trump aint bluffing and they know it....this is a bone, Trump wants the whole chicken and he's going to get it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unlike you not complaining about the 2.4 trillion we are on track to add to it just this one CY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I have complained. Quite loudly in fact. Went so far as to say I might stop supporting the gop.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself in the ignore lounge with the other idiots
Click to expand...


Another snowflake running off to their safe space 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

To be fair the left was screaming it was all Trump's fault when the markets tanked last week...tried to tell them the markets go up and the markets go down


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unlike you not complaining about the 2.4 trillion we are on track to add to it just this one CY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I have complained. Quite loudly in fact. Went so far as to say I might stop supporting the gop.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself in the ignore lounge with the other idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another snowflake running off to their safe space
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Fuck Trump and the GOP

Another jackass proven wrong


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Grampa Murked U said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
Click to expand...



Key words are you DON'T REMEMBER.

But, instead of desperately trying to deflect from the reality of your own thread, how about you actually address it? 

LOL


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Luddly Neddite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Key words are you DON'T REMEMBER.
> 
> But, instead of desperately trying to deflect from the reality of your own thread, how about you actually address it?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

You are ludnut 

It never happened


----------



## iceberg

Grampa Murked U said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
Click to expand...

not sure how trump is on target to do that with his latest budget...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how trump is on target to do that with his latest budget...
Click to expand...

Not gonna happen. Congress has thrown us under the bus


----------



## iceberg

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my delusion it is the markets position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how trump is on target to do that with his latest budget...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not gonna happen. Congress has thrown us under the bus
Click to expand...

then - not attacking you - just noticing that saying we have to pay off obamas debt first is a strange reply to all this when we're *not* doing that.


----------



## TheOldSchool

tyroneweaver said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you would pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with that one. He said he would pony up if 4th quarter gdp was revised upward.He called me a F'n moron. It was  to 2.9.
Click to expand...

I remember when you trash laughed at any sub-3% GDP growth.  Now you say it’s the strongest growth in history


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must then "love: Obama, since during his tenure, the market rose by over 70%......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how trump is on target to do that with his latest budget...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not gonna happen. Congress has thrown us under the bus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then - not attacking you - just noticing that saying we have to pay off obamas debt first is a strange reply to all this when we're *not* doing that.
Click to expand...

It was a rhetorical statement ment to expose ludnut for the hack he is.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not unlike you not complaining about the 2.4 trillion we are on track to add to it just this one CY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I have complained. Quite loudly in fact. Went so far as to say I might stop supporting the gop.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself in the ignore lounge with the other idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another snowflake running off to their safe space
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Trump and the GOP
> 
> Another jackass proven wrong
Click to expand...


Well, I apologize for post then.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tom Horn

SassyIrishLass said:


> To be fair the left was screaming it was all Trump's fault when the markets tanked last week...tried to tell them the markets go up and the markets go down



The left doesn't have a clue about the stock market...it doesn't create any wealth...just the winners and losers trading places day by day.  What's also true is that nobody ever lost anything if they didn't sell, other than in 1929 and 2008.  I got bit so hard I ain't ever wandering into that back yard again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tom Horn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the left was screaming it was all Trump's fault when the markets tanked last week...tried to tell them the markets go up and the markets go down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left doesn't have a clue about the stock market...it doesn't create any wealth...just the winners and losers trading places day by day.  What's also true is that nobody ever lost anything if they didn't sell, other than in 1929 and 2008.  I got bit so hard I ain't ever wandering into that back yard again.
Click to expand...


Just something else for the left to bitch,whine and moan about.


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.


Yeah, but it's only possible because of Obama policies.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Just think 1000 more points and we can be back to where we were on 1 Jan 18!  

Winning!


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.


And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
Click to expand...

One can only hope, eh comrade


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
Click to expand...

Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.


----------



## The Original Tree

*They asked The World Trade Organization for 60 Days to Negotiate with The US on Trade.

Another Win for President Trump that pisses The Swamp Off.*


----------



## Dschrute3

The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.


----------



## Meathead

TheOldSchool said:


> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year


You expect someone to take your food stamps one-to-one for real dollars?


----------



## nat4900

Grampa Murked U said:


> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.




Add,memory-loss to your screwed-up background.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.


Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> You expect someone to take your food stamps one-to-one for real dollars?
Click to expand...

I expect you to suck my balls, bitch


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
Click to expand...

Down from its high but up from Obama...


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
Click to expand...

Very down.

The market did quite well under Obama...


----------



## Pop23

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Ronnie RayGun's trickle down gift to the wealthy did that.
> 
> OP - we will all pay for trump's tax increases as well as his adding to the debt and deficit.
> 
> POS is now and will continue to run the US into the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> First we have to pay off Obama's 10 trillion. Funny I don't remember you complaining back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how trump is on target to do that with his latest budget...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not gonna happen. Congress has thrown us under the bus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then - not attacking you - just noticing that saying we have to pay off obamas debt first is a strange reply to all this when we're *not* doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a rhetorical statement ment to expose ludnut for the hack he is.
Click to expand...


Please, IF THERE'S A GOD IN HEAVEN, DON'T LET THAT POS EXPOSE HIMESELF!


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
Click to expand...


China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> You expect someone to take your food stamps one-to-one for real dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect you to suck my balls, bitch
Click to expand...


Can't suck what Obama bit off.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
Click to expand...

So we will all be paying more for goods?


----------



## Pop23

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
Click to expand...


We better hope so


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
Click to expand...

19732 when Obama left office.
24434 right now.

You can't spin that


----------



## Brain357

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We better hope so
Click to expand...


Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not? That's what deal-making is all about. I know one thing though, Trump's fighting for American Workers. And that's a far cry from what the Globalists have done over the last several decades. They completely sold American Workers out. So i'm really rooting for Trump. It's time to help Citizens out for a change.


----------



## Pop23

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
Click to expand...


What do you have about Americans getting better pay?

Think twat Think


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
Click to expand...


Funny how it climbed before trump policies really took effect and sputters after...


----------



## Brain357

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have about Americans getting better pay?
> 
> Think twat Think
Click to expand...

If they are paying more for everything it doesn’t really matter.  Think.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing China wants, is a strong US President looking out for their Citizens. China understands the greedy incompetent Globalists threw American Citizens overboard years ago. The numerous awful trade deals reflect that. I'm very confident Trump will work better deals for American Workers. China will come to the table and work things out. Good on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I’m sure they dread more taxes on US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not? That's what deal-making is all about. I know one thing though, Trump's fighting for American Workers. And that's a far cry from what the Globalists have done over the last several decades. They completely sold American Workers out. So i'm really rooting for Trump. It's time to help Citizens out for a change.
Click to expand...

Yes those rich CEOs sent the jobs away for a little more profit.  Trade agreements aren’t going to fix that.


----------



## Pop23

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> 
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have about Americans getting better pay?
> 
> Think twat Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are paying more for everything it doesn’t really matter.  Think.
Click to expand...


Increased cost are often more associated with regulations than pay. An individual can budget. Increased pay does not automatically increase cost at the same rate.

That has been the problem over the past twenty years. Everyone wan't more pay, driving up the cost of product, but this entitled generation wants that at no additional cost.

Boo the hell Hoo


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China loves the US Globalists who've sold Americans out. But it's a bit nervous about Donald Trump. He's standing up for American Workers. That's got China very concerned. I believe Trump will get our workers better deals.
> 
> 
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have about Americans getting better pay?
> 
> Think twat Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are paying more for everything it doesn’t really matter.  Think.
Click to expand...


I don't know, i think it's incredibly refreshing having a US President fighting for American Citizens again. We haven't had a President do that in a long time. I'm with Trump 100%. I wish him well.


----------



## Brain357

‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have about Americans getting better pay?
> 
> Think twat Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are paying more for everything it doesn’t really matter.  Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, i think it's incredibly refreshing having a US President fighting for American Citizens again. We haven't had a President do that in a long time. I'm with Trump 100%. I wish him well.
Click to expand...

Is he really?  Last time there were steel tariffs it killed jobs.


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.



Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.


----------



## Brain357

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we will all be paying more for goods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We better hope so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah nothing beats paying more for items...  you negotiate up when you buy a car right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have about Americans getting better pay?
> 
> Think twat Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are paying more for everything it doesn’t really matter.  Think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Increased cost are often more associated with regulations than pay. An individual can budget. Increased pay does not automatically increase cost at the same rate.
> 
> That has been the problem over the past twenty years. Everyone wan't more pay, driving up the cost of product, but this entitled generation wants that at no additional cost.
> 
> Boo the hell Hoo
Click to expand...

Tariffs guarantee an increase in price of goods.  No guarantee any wages will increase.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
Click to expand...

Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...


----------



## jc456

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said the markets weren't important lol. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID we need to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread with your pointless contribution though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a pity bump!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

it was pitiful


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
Click to expand...


Over a year ago, it'd better be up.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
Click to expand...


Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.

On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.

As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.  

Which of those numbers seem better to you?


----------



## jc456

TheOldSchool said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 says the trade deficit with China grows by a record amount this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won’t you be so happy if America fails. I guess Trump should just keep with the old $500 billion deficit with China.
> Why don’t you America haters just leave if it’s so terrible having Trump as your President
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave?  Trump is just a shitty blip on the timeline.  We’ll recover from his messes just like we did from Dubya’s.
Click to expand...

when did that happen?  oh yeah, when trump took over.


----------



## Dragonlady

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.



What good news?  China is proposing equalizing tariffs on cars. The import tariff of American made cars going to s China is 5%, and on Chinese cars going to the US is 2.5%. Xi is proposing equalizing these tariffs and you seem to think this is China “caving” in to Trump. 

Here’s the thing. All “American” cars sold in China are manufactured by General Motors in CHINA. No American made cars are exported to China. And China doesn’t export Chinese made cars to the USA. 

So really, Xi hasn’t offered anything at all, but given Trump’s ignorance and unwillingness to study up on stuff before making decisions about it, I’m willing to bet he has no idea that China doesn’t export cars to the US. 

I anticipate that Trump will accept Xi’s “concession” and tell you fools he’s achieved what no other President has ever done before - made Xi back down. 

I’m willing to take all bets in this regard at my usual scale of gambling $1 US per bet.


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
Click to expand...


The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
Click to expand...


Most of the economy was still tooling along due to the economy in place when Obama left office. Now that Trump is tinkering with tax cuts and tariffs the stock market has been sub par and volatile.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how it climbed before trump policies really took effect and sputters after...
Click to expand...


This is a fact.  Since the day he signed the tax cut the DJI is down 1.52%.


----------



## edthecynic

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.


China doesn't manufacture or export any Chinese made automobiles. All Chinese made automobiles stay in China. No exports. 
The only American made cars are GMs, made by the Chinese division of GM in China and sold ONLY in China. No exports, no imports. No tariffs are required, Tramp is bullshitting his idiot supporters about this 2% and 25% difference. It's a lie.


----------



## Golfing Gator

jc456 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said the markets weren't important lol. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID we need to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread with your pointless contribution though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a pity bump!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was pitiful
Click to expand...


----------



## bendog

Meh.  I am a little curious how this China car tariff thing works.  I thought GM built all their Jina cars in Jina?  Anybody know?


----------



## bendog

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> China doesn't manufacture or export any Chinese made automobiles. All Chinese made automobiles stay in China. No exports.
> The only American made cars are GMs, made by the Chinese division of GM in China and sold ONLY in China. No exports, no imports. No tariffs are required, Tramp is bullshitting his idiot supporters about this 2% and 25% difference. It's a lie.
Click to expand...

I figgered that sorta.  I mean I don't see no Chinese SUV's fer sale.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
Click to expand...

You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?


----------



## edthecynic

Tom Horn said:


> The Chinese love Chevrolets but not priced at $100K.....Trump aint bluffing and they know it....this is a bone, Trump wants the whole chicken and he's going to get it.


The only American made cars are GMs, made by the Chinese division of GM in China and sold ONLY in China. No exports, no imports. No tariffs are required!


----------



## Dschrute3

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
Click to expand...


I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
Click to expand...



  I know, I know...back when Lincoln and Grant were president!


----------



## toomuchtime_

edthecynic said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese love Chevrolets but not priced at $100K.....Trump aint bluffing and they know it....this is a bone, Trump wants the whole chicken and he's going to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> The only American made cars are GMs, made by the Chinese division of GM in China and sold ONLY in China. No exports, no imports. No tariffs are required!
Click to expand...

They are assembled in China but the engines and other major components are exported from the US.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
Click to expand...


You've been talking to your imaginary liberal boogeyman living under your bed again, haven't you?


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
Click to expand...


Tariffs have been implemented by countless countries all throughout history. In fact, China and the EU currently implement them frequently. Trump's just giving em a taste of their own medicine. They'll come to the table. Trump will get better deals for American Workers. I'm very confident of that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
Click to expand...


I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me? 

I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.  

I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling. 

I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...


----------



## edthecynic

Grampa Murked U said:


> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that


No but you can complete it.

19732 and rising when Obama left office.
24434 and flat right now.


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been talking to your imaginary liberal boogeyman living under your bed again, haven't you?
Click to expand...


Oh, so now y'all Communists love higher Wall Street profits. Scrapped your OWS sham already? I advise you check with the DNC to make sure you got your Talking Points right. Because i think you may be in trouble.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
Click to expand...


They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been talking to your imaginary liberal boogeyman living under your bed again, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now y'all Communists love higher Wall Street profits. Scrapped your OWS sham already? I advise you check with the DNC to make sure you got your Talking Points right. Because i think you may be in trouble.
Click to expand...


You must be thirsty, you drank all the kool aid.


----------



## Dschrute3

Golfing Gator said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
Click to expand...


Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been talking to your imaginary liberal boogeyman living under your bed again, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now y'all Communists love higher Wall Street profits. Scrapped your OWS sham already? I advise you check with the DNC to make sure you got your Talking Points right. Because i think you may be in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thirsty, you drank all the kool aid.
Click to expand...


Like i said, check in with your DNC bosses and make sure you got your Talking Points right. I don't think they allow y'all boasting about higher Wall Street profits. You may have to be put in detention, kid.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
Click to expand...


It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been talking to your imaginary liberal boogeyman living under your bed again, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now y'all Communists love higher Wall Street profits. Scrapped your OWS sham already? I advise you check with the DNC to make sure you got your Talking Points right. Because i think you may be in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thirsty, you drank all the kool aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said, check in with your DNC bosses and make sure you got your Talking Points right. I don't think they allow y'all boasting about higher Wall Street profits. You may have to be put in detention, kid.
Click to expand...








Oh, Yeeahh!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
Click to expand...


You have me confused with one of your fellow partisan zealots.  

I am a free market libertarian, you are the statist wanting the Govt to control the economy 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
Click to expand...


Convenient flip-flop there, kid.


----------



## Dschrute3

Golfing Gator said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have me confused with one of your fellow partisan zealots.
> 
> I am a free market libertarian, you are the statist wanting the Govt to control the economy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Well, i apologize if i assessed you incorrectly. I'll give ya some more time to post. And then i'll make an accurate assessment of you. But it is funny so many OWS loons come on here still boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. Very disingenuous confused Communists.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have me confused with one of your fellow partisan zealots.
> 
> I am a free market libertarian, you are the statist wanting the Govt to control the economy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i apologize if i assessed you incorrectly. I'll give ya some more time to post. And then i'll make an accurate assessment of you. But it is funny so many OWS loons come on here still boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. Very disingenuous confused Communists.
Click to expand...


I do the same thing often on this board.  On a board like this it is easy to assume everyone is a partisan either left or right.  

Also, I am very anti-Trump as I see him growing the Govt and the debt.  But that often leads people to assume I am a leftie.

I am the guy that thinks anti-discrimination laws should only apply to the Govt and not private individuals/entities.

I think that the free market is the way to go, I am against tariffs, minimum wage, and any tax used to social engineer society.  

I think pot should be as legal as beer and that the Govt should not be in the marriage business at all.


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
Click to expand...


I find it interesting that you don't have any problem with China and the EU enforcing strict restrictions on our goods, yet you're so outraged over our country combating such restrictions. It says so much about you. It's exactly why we can't allow you Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. You just don't care about your fellow Citizens. You've sold them out. It is what it is.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convenient flip-flop there, kid.
Click to expand...


I'm guess you're confused as to who you are responding to.


----------



## Brain357

Golfing Gator said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
Click to expand...

They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you don't have any problem with China and the EU enforcing strict restrictions on our goods, yet you're so outraged over our country combating such restrictions. It says so much about you. It's exactly why we can't allow you Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. You just don't care about your fellow Citizens. You've sold them out. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

Why would I care they are taxing their people more?


----------



## mikegriffith1

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you.
Click to expand...


Read: You're going to dodge the point. As fair traders have long pointed out, China needs us much more than we need China. China was bound to blink first once they figured out that they were dealing with a guy they couldn't push around. The Chinese know that they've been gouging us on trade for years and that Trump's tariffs are not  unreasonable.


----------



## Golfing Gator

mikegriffith1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the hypocrites that said for a week the markets are not important!
> 
> I am sure any minute now all the Trump zealots that also said for a week that points don’t count, only percent, will be in here to correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read: You're going to dodge the point. As fair traders have long pointed out, China needs us much more than we need China. China was bound to blink first once they figured out that they were dealing with a guy they couldn't push around.
Click to expand...


Yep, China needs us so much they blinked back in Nov before Trump even started his trade war!  he is just that amazing.

God I hate zealots.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
Click to expand...

for China years.


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘How Long Can We Last?’ Trump’s Tariffs Hit Home in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for China years.
Click to expand...

So more taxes is good?


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
Click to expand...

tell us how.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for China years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So more taxes is good?
Click to expand...

more jobs is good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
Click to expand...

then why did they do it?


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for China years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So more taxes is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs is good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
Click to expand...

Our unemployment is quite low.  So we need more taxes?


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why did they do it?
Click to expand...

Government needs $$.  It is a tax.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for China years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So more taxes is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs is good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our unemployment is quite low.  So we need more taxes?
Click to expand...

more jobs good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
Click to expand...

then why shouldn't we do it?


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why shouldn't we do it?
Click to expand...

Will slow the economy.  Many blame them on the Great Depression.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are successful in China, because China has a Socialist market economy.  I think that is what many of these people want here.
> 
> 
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why shouldn't we do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will slow the economy.  Many blame them on the Great Depression.
Click to expand...

then why does it work in China?


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why shouldn't we do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will slow the economy.  Many blame them on the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does it work in China?
Click to expand...

You have to define work.  It isn’t a boost to their economy, it is a tax.


----------



## Golfing Gator

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are successful as a tax.  They haven’t helped China’s economy.  The certainly doesn’t support free market capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why shouldn't we do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will slow the economy.  Many blame them on the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does it work in China?
Click to expand...


Because China has a Socialist market economy.  Do you think we should become like China?


----------



## Golfing Gator

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> 
> 
> for China years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So more taxes is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs is good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our unemployment is quite low.  So we need more taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
Click to expand...


I thought you were against higher taxes...another lie I guess


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globalist fear propaganda. They're seriously frightened they won't be allowed to screw American Citizens anymore. They're desperately pushing their Mass Media fear propaganda. Trump just needs to stick to his guns and continue fighting for American Workers. The folks truly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you don't have any problem with China and the EU enforcing strict restrictions on our goods, yet you're so outraged over our country combating such restrictions. It says so much about you. It's exactly why we can't allow you Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. You just don't care about your fellow Citizens. You've sold them out. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I care they are taxing their people more?
Click to expand...


China's made a killing off screwing American Workers. They love y'all Globalists. They know you're willing to sell your fellow Americans out at the drop of a hat. But hopefully, Trump can change that a bit.


----------



## Dschrute3

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
Click to expand...


Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.


----------



## Dschrute3

Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
Click to expand...



Who was protesting the stock market going up?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Dschrute3 said:


> Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.



It seems you are pushing to transform the US into a socialist market economy.   Do you think that would be superior to our current free market capitalism?


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gotta hate free market capitalism.  Big gov will fix everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you don't have any problem with China and the EU enforcing strict restrictions on our goods, yet you're so outraged over our country combating such restrictions. It says so much about you. It's exactly why we can't allow you Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. You just don't care about your fellow Citizens. You've sold them out. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I care they are taxing their people more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China's made a killing off screwing American Workers. They love y'all Globalists. They know you're willing to sell your fellow Americans out at the drop of a hat. But hopefully, Trump can change that a bit.
Click to expand...


Yes our rich have certainly sold out America.  They shipped all the jobs off to China.  China could have no tariffs on US goods and they still won't import more of our stuff...


----------



## Brain357

Dschrute3 said:


> Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.


Yes and don't let people in other countries work for really low wages.  Yeah...


----------



## Aldo Raine

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And might be down 1000 tomorrow.  The market is extremely unstable and over 2000 below its high.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope, eh comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
Click to expand...



  Do you remember what it was when Obama took office?


----------



## Dragonlady

Dschrute3 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact comrade.  Market is way down from its high and large swings the norm.  Very unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
Click to expand...


No, you’re confused. The left doesn’t hate Wall Street profits, they just want them taxed properly. And the want low wage workers paid fairly. 

Earned income credits are the dumbest idea ever. They’re nothing more than a corporate subsidy. Companies should pay their own workers a living wage and stop making the middle class subsidize them.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.



Jesus H, delusional as usual about the orange turd and his tantrum regarding 'unfair business' by China. You mean like hiring middle class contractors to do work, then stiffing them for $30,000 because you know they can't afford to take you to court to collect their rightful fee? 

P.O.S.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why did they do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Government needs $$.  It is a tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why shouldn't we do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will slow the economy.  Many blame them on the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does it work in China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to define work.  It isn’t a boost to their economy, it is a tax.
Click to expand...

It’s called a tax here and boost our economy


----------



## jc456

Golfing Gator said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for China years.
> 
> 
> 
> So more taxes is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs is good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our unemployment is quite low.  So we need more taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more jobs good.  using our taxes to pay for unemployment bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were against higher taxes...another lie I guess
Click to expand...

I’m against handouts for no work


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the left are in a desperate scramble to figure out the new talking points to go with this terrible......er, good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H, delusional as usual about the orange turd and his tantrum regarding 'unfair business' by China. You mean like hiring middle class contractors to do work, then stiffing them for $30,000 because you know they can't afford to take you to court to collect their rightful fee?
> 
> P.O.S.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

Dragonlady said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you’re confused. The left doesn’t hate Wall Street profits, they just want them taxed properly. And the want low wage workers paid fairly.
> 
> Earned income credits are the dumbest idea ever. They’re nothing more than a corporate subsidy. Companies should pay their own workers a living wage and stop making the middle class subsidize them.
Click to expand...

Define that tax. You all say that but never define it! Please enlighten us!


----------



## jc456

Dschrute3 said:


> Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.


They don’t care about America fk an eh


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
Click to expand...

Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over


----------



## HappyJoy

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
Click to expand...


No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
Click to expand...

Stay ignorant, I don’t care


----------



## HappyJoy

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay ignorant, I don’t care
Click to expand...


Prove your point. Where were these protests against the stock market going well?


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay ignorant, I don’t care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Where were these protests against the stock market going well?
Click to expand...

On here


----------



## HappyJoy

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay ignorant, I don’t care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Where were these protests against the stock market going well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On here
Click to expand...


Link to it. Here's your chance to prove something for a change.


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay ignorant, I don’t care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Where were these protests against the stock market going well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to it. Here's your chance to prove something for a change.
Click to expand...

No I don’t!


----------



## william the wie

There are big problems with which stocks have been going up, little or no:

Free cashflow

tangible and liquid assets in excess of market cap

dividends

There is nothing to indicate the most frequently touted issues should be taken private, if possible. That's as bad a reason as possible to have the current leaders on the upside as the leaders of the market.


----------



## HappyJoy

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay ignorant, I don’t care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Where were these protests against the stock market going well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to it. Here's your chance to prove something for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t!
Click to expand...


Yeah, you make perfect sense.


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that some Communists/Democrats do, but since I am neither I am not sure why you addressed this to me?
> 
> I did not bring up Obama, the person I was responding to did.
> 
> I merely presented the facts, facts that you cannot dispute so you instead turn to childish name calling.
> 
> I love wall street profits,  I love to open one of my portfolios and seeing this...View attachment 187225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
Click to expand...


OWS Wankers.


----------



## Dschrute3

Brain357 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalists will spend endless cash scaring the folks. They're frightened. Their days of selling American Citizens out, could be numbered. GO TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been drinking some weird stuff.  When have tariffs ever been successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you don't have any problem with China and the EU enforcing strict restrictions on our goods, yet you're so outraged over our country combating such restrictions. It says so much about you. It's exactly why we can't allow you Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. You just don't care about your fellow Citizens. You've sold them out. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I care they are taxing their people more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China's made a killing off screwing American Workers. They love y'all Globalists. They know you're willing to sell your fellow Americans out at the drop of a hat. But hopefully, Trump can change that a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes our rich have certainly sold out America.  They shipped all the jobs off to China.  China could have no tariffs on US goods and they still won't import more of our stuff...
Click to expand...


China just counts on y'all Globalists' insatiable greed. It understands your willingness to sell your fellow Americans out. It's time to look out for Americans again. I know that makes China nervous, but it is time.


----------



## Dschrute3

Dragonlady said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down from its high but up from Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> Very down.
> 
> The market did quite well under Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19732 when Obama left office.
> 24434 right now.
> 
> You can't spin that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you feel it is important to compare Trump to Obama...lets see how the market has done under each of them at this same point in their term.
> 
> On Apr 10, 2010 the DJI was up 38.35% from the start of the Obama term on 20 Jan 2009.
> 
> As of this moment it is up 22.95% since the start of the Trump term on 20 Jan 2017.
> 
> Which of those numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought y'all Communists/Democrats despised Wall Street? Why all the boasting about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein? I think you got your Talking Points very confused, kid. You're supposed to hate higher Wall Street profits. Did you forget about your OWS sham already? You very confused, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you’re confused. The left doesn’t hate Wall Street profits, they just want them taxed properly. And the want low wage workers paid fairly.
> 
> Earned income credits are the dumbest idea ever. They’re nothing more than a corporate subsidy. Companies should pay their own workers a living wage and stop making the middle class subsidize them.
Click to expand...


Oh, so y'all are all for higher Wall Street profits? Cool. But you better check with your DNC bosses on that. You might being going off script. You might be thinking for yourself now. They may not approve.


----------



## Dschrute3

jc456 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t care about America fk an eh
Click to expand...


Globalist bastards threw American Citizens overboard years ago. I'm with Trump 100% on trying to repair their damage. And if that pisses China and the EU off, so be it. It's time to fight for American Workers again. Go Trump!


----------



## Dschrute3

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
Click to expand...


Confused Communists/Democrats. They got their Talking Points all messed up. Some are actually beginning to think for themselves, but they get nervous and head back to their DNC bosses for guidance. Thinking for themselves is something very new and scary for them. They're not sure how to proceed. They're confused folks.


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
Click to expand...


You should have been here back in the day. Shitting on police cars in protest of Wall Street profits was all the rage for your brethren.


----------



## Dragonlady

Dschrute3 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is onto something. Don't allow greedy incompetent Globalists to negotiate trade deals anymore. They don't give a damn about American Citizens. China and the EU understand that. It's how they've been able to screw American Workers for so many years. They count on American Globalists' greed and incompetence. I wish Trump the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t care about America fk an eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globalist bastards threw American Citizens overboard years ago. I'm with Trump 100% on trying to repair their damage. And if that pisses China and the EU off, so be it. It's time to fight for American Workers again. Go Trump!
Click to expand...


It’s not “globalism” that threw American workers under the bus. It’s automation, American consumers and the Republican Party.

Automation killed more jobs in the US than outsourcing. Manufacturing jobs are now high tech jobs - running and servicing the robots who perform the work. Jobs which those who have been displaced by automation lack the education or skills to perform.

American consumers have always valued cheap goods more than their neighbours. If you really want to support American workers, BUY AMERICAN MADE GOODS. Don’t buy crap that’s made in China. This is what people in other countries do. We buy goods manufactured at home where possible.

Last but not least, Republicans have refused to raise the minimum wage for American workers, failed to provide re-training for workers displaced by automation, and cut primary and secondary school education spending to the bone, and diverted public school funds to for profit charter schools. Public school funding has been cut to the point that teachers are now in open revolt.

Globalism made Americans rich in the 1950’s and 60’s when Europe and Japan was rebuilding. Globalism continues to make American corporations the wealthiest in the world.

If you want to end globalism, all American Corporations must divest themselves of their foreign owned subsidiaries. No McDonalds  outside of the US, no Walmart, no Coca Cola, no Levi’s.

So what’s it going to be?  Produce and manufacture everything you buy in the USA and pay workers a fair wage. Prices will go up, but American workers will be protected. Or continue to buy lower priced stuff manufactured offshore?


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, y'all wingnuts boasted daily about higher Wall Street profits under Hussein. You're still doing it. Yet i'm pretty sure you were one of those dunces out there shitting on police cars during your OWS sham. Y'all are very funny confused folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
Click to expand...


No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist. Only the rich benefit. Over and over and over and over. ............and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there were no protests about a rising stock market, that's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, granted I haven't been here much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have been here back in the day. Shitting on police cars in protest of Wall Street profits was all the rage for your brethren.
Click to expand...


There were no Wall Street profits while OWS was protesting, idiot.


----------



## Crepitus

Not so good today huh?


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite possible to want a healthy stock market and close the gap on income inequality while keeping banks accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.
Click to expand...


Communists/Democrats consider Wall Street an evil 'Boogeyman.' You're just beginning to think for yourself now. You're straying from DNC Talking Points. 

You can't have it both ways. You can't boast about higher Wall Street profits, while ranting about it being an evil 'Boogeyman.'


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists/Democrats consider Wall Street an evil 'Boogeyman.' You're just beginning to think for yourself now. You're straying from DNC Talking Points.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot. I have quite a bit riding on the stock market and I want it to do well just like everybody else. 



> You can't have it both ways. You can't boast about higher Wall Street profits, while ranting about it being an evil 'Boogeyman.'



The issue with the market is half of America is not invested in it and therefore is not a real gauge of how the economy is performing for all Americans. To close the income inequality gap wages need to go up, not just the market. 

Occupy Wall Street protested income inequality, not how high (or back then how low) the market itself was performing. I'd ask for proof that there were protests by OWS against a rising market but you and I both know you're just going to repeat yourself and not provide any proof.


----------



## Dragonlady

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists/Democrats consider Wall Street an evil 'Boogeyman.' You're just beginning to think for yourself now. You're straying from DNC Talking Points.
> 
> You can't have it both ways. You can't boast about higher Wall Street profits, while ranting about it being an evil 'Boogeyman.'
Click to expand...


They were protesting Wall Street paying huge bonuses using government bailout money, especially in light of the role Wall Street played in cratering the economy. 

But don’t worry, now that Dumb Donald has rolled back the regulations Obama passed to prevent a repeat of 2008, there’s nothing to prevent them from doing it again.


----------



## Dschrute3

HappyJoy said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confused Communists crack me up. Boasting about high Wall Street profits under Hussein, while at the same time shitting on police cars protesting it. They can't get their Talking Points straight. It is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists/Democrats consider Wall Street an evil 'Boogeyman.' You're just beginning to think for yourself now. You're straying from DNC Talking Points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. I have quite a bit riding on the stock market and I want it to do well just like everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have it both ways. You can't boast about higher Wall Street profits, while ranting about it being an evil 'Boogeyman.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue with the market is half of America is not invested in it and therefore is not a real gauge of how the economy is performing for all Americans. To close the income inequality gap wages need to go up, not just the market.
> 
> Occupy Wall Street protested income inequality, not how high (or back then how low) the market itself was performing. I'd ask for proof that there were protests by OWS against a rising market but you and I both know you're just going to repeat yourself and not provide any proof.
Click to expand...


Well, you're still regurgitating those stale Communist/Democrat Talking Points. So you're not there yet. You're beginning to think for yourself, but you have some ways to go yet. Just remember, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dschrute3 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was protesting the stock market going up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OWS Wankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were protesting a lack of banking regulations, income inequality and other things, not the performance of the stock market, dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists/Democrats consider Wall Street an evil 'Boogeyman.' You're just beginning to think for yourself now. You're straying from DNC Talking Points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. I have quite a bit riding on the stock market and I want it to do well just like everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have it both ways. You can't boast about higher Wall Street profits, while ranting about it being an evil 'Boogeyman.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue with the market is half of America is not invested in it and therefore is not a real gauge of how the economy is performing for all Americans. To close the income inequality gap wages need to go up, not just the market.
> 
> Occupy Wall Street protested income inequality, not how high (or back then how low) the market itself was performing. I'd ask for proof that there were protests by OWS against a rising market but you and I both know you're just going to repeat yourself and not provide any proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you're still regurgitating those stale Communist/Democrat Talking Points. So you're not there yet. You're beginning to think for yourself, but you have some ways to go yet. Just remember, you can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to prove your point, so far you have failed miserably.


----------

